# Oxy-Acetylene cart build using the HTP Inverarc 160 Plus dual voltage inverter stick welder



## General Zod (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## General Zod (Sep 29, 2022)

Just FYI I tried it on my generator at the request of someone who inquired about it, but no luck, seems it doesn't like the voltage/frequency swings upon arc strike and it just cuts out, so I wouldn't recommend it on a generator.  Household power it's rock solid.


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 29, 2022)

Now you know, you should have gas welded a cart for a gas rig. Some where in the universe the Force has been shaken. Mike


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 6, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Now you know, you should have gas welded a cart for a gas rig. Some where in the universe the Force has been shaken. Mike


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 6, 2022)

What ever works my friend, what ever works. I'm building one now that's made from stuff I pulled out of a high school dumpster. Cheers, Mike


----------

